
Ask HN: What web browser and search engine combo do you use for personal use? - doorbellguy
and why?<p>Mine are Firefox and DDG but I was thinking of giving Startpage a try.
======
ChrisGranger
Firefox and DuckDuckGo as well. I occasionally use the Startpage !bang '!s' if
I can't find something with DuckDuckGo.

------
navjack27
Chrome Canary on my desktop. Mainly Google but sometimes Bing or DDG. Edge and
chrome stable on my phone and Google or Bing

